# Looking for Apprentice Electricians Job in Fort McMurray.



## SystematiChaos7 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have competed my electrical foundation course from BCIT (British Columbia Institute of Technology), and moved to Fort McMurray in hope of finding a 1st year Apprentice Electricians Job. But so far didn't have much of a luck when i go to the electrical companies they say they only hire through the Electrical Union & When I go to Local 424 Electrical Union they say I need an employer to be registered with the Union. Its really confusing to me at this moment. I am feeling like am in the right place where all the jobs are, just not hitting the right spot to get the job am looking for! Can anyone suggest me anything that could help me to find the job am looking for? I really need to find a job as soon as possible, cause am living here by myself and the job will help me to survive. Thank you.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SystematiChaos7 said:


> I have competed my electrical foundation course from BCIT (British Columbia Institute of Technology), and moved to Fort McMurray in hope of finding a 1st year Apprentice Electricians Job. But so far didn't have much of a luck when i go to the electrical companies they say they only hire through the Electrical Union & When I go to Local 424 Electrical Union they say I need an employer to be registered with the Union. Its really confusing to me at this moment. I am feeling like am in the right place where all the jobs are, just not hitting the right spot to get the job am looking for! Can anyone suggest me anything that could help me to find the job am looking for? I really need to find a job as soon as possible, cause am living here by myself and the job will help me to survive. Thank you.


Look here...http://ca.indeed.com/Apprentice-Elec...t-McMurray,-AB


Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:

Keep in mind you only need to post one thread per topic..


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Duplicate: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/looking-apprentic**************-job-fort-mcmurray-46210/


----------

